# Looking for Crew



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Looking for a crew to fill spots when I have some open. Boat is a Ranger 250C with twin 4 stroke suzuki 200s, have liferaft and epirb. Usually fish offshore out of Port O'connor.

Split your share of fuel, bait, ice, etc.

PM me or shoot me a text at 512-940-5211.

Trying to round up a crew for tomorrow to target some snapper, do some bluewater trolling, and possibly deep drop for grouper, tile, swords.

I will keep your contact info and put together a list and let people know when I have spots available.

I would prefer people with some offshore experience.

My work schedule is work 7 days, then off 7 days, so if the weather looks good during the middle of the week then Im ready to head out short notice.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Bump for getting a crew list together for future spots that might be available.

If you send me a text if you would include your user name on here that will help me remember you.

And if you dont mind sharing a little bit about your offshore experience, and whether or not you have your own tackle will also be helpful.

Im not an extremely hardcore fisherman, as I will drink a few beers throughout the day and have a good time, but as the same time Im out there to fish and will do my best to put some fish in the boat. I dont mind others having a few cold ones on the boat either as long as it is done in moderation.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

*You in POC this week/weekend?*

Hey Collin,

Hope all is well on your side, my man. I'm going to be in POC bay fishing wed-sun with a buddy. Let me know if you're heading offshore and looking for crew.

Let me know if you feel like bay fishing. If nothing else lets have a beer at end of the day.

Let me know.

Cheers,
Ernest


----------

